# If you're willing to pay dearly for the best dash cam, it's the Black Vue BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It's very pricey at $400, but here's why I picked it. 

2 cameras, one for the front window and one for the passenger interior compartment. The pax cam has two built in IR lights for illumination at night. Interior audio recording, of course. 

128 gig SD card compatible. Black Vue says 56 hours recording before overwriting, so I can leave the memory card for more than a week before swapping it out. 

Wifi, so I can wirelessly download card contents.

Google Maps compatible so I can watch a recorded ride on the street map.

Battery back up for $25 more, so I may be protected from impacts when I'm parked and away from the car.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow, Yoji, that is the shizzel! Got awesome reviews.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

From my research it appears that this is absolutely the best dashcam/interior cam package currently available. None of the others appear to have usable interior footage due to their lack of interior IR illumination. Unfortunately, I'm using a Lyft Express Drive rental and so installing one of these things would likely be problematic.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Why won't these things work with the 200+ gig cards?


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Check out Auto-I on kickstarter


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Agreed. I did a lot of reading before I decided on my BlackVue 650 two camera setup. Unfortunately, the earlier model didn't have the IR LEDs, but I don't do any night Ubering.

Incidently, I noticed a couple of low ratings since I moved the second camera to the front, looking back into the car. I've recently moved it to the back window, looking forward into the car. It still protects me against false accusations, but it's much less obvious to passengers, and if they notice it, their privacy is protected because is records the back of their heads.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Incidently, I noticed a couple of low ratings since I moved the second camera to the front, looking back into the car. I've recently moved it to the back window, looking forward into the car.


I was wondering if that might happen. Pax are so self important. In SF, taxis are required to have interior facing cameras. And yet it's only Uber and Lyft drivers that dare to service some of the most dangerous areas of the city. Go figure.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm biting the bullet and getting one!



sfodriver said:


> From my research it appears that this is absolutely the best dashcam/interior cam package currently available. None of the others appear to have usable interior footage due to their lack of interior IR illumination. Unfortunately, I'm using a Lyft Express Drive rental and so installing one of these things would likely be problematic.


There are a lot of dash (taxi, with 2 cams) cams that have suction cups to hold the cam. If you really want this one, SFO. Could jury rig cups to windshield. Also this comes with spare glue pads. S o you could move it to another car and just scrape the glue off with a razor.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

YOJ, did you hardwire it or plug it into the cig lighter/power outlet?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

$339 for 16GB on amazon. then I guess u can expand up to 128GB

reviews tho not so great

5 star 44% 
4 star 16%
3 star 11%
2 star 9%
1 star 20%
See all verified purchase reviews
Share your thoughts with other customers
 Write a customer review


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like China has it for dirt cheap?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BlackVue-DR...013428?hash=item41bdbad974:g:DsQAAOSwB-1YnQ9f

Who's going to take that chance?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Looks like China has it for dirt cheap?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BlackVue-DR...013428?hash=item41bdbad974:g:DsQAAOSwB-1YnQ9f
> 
> Who's going to take that chance?


Found this for $310; https://www.opensky.com/bloopro/pro...lepla&ef_id=V1JLMQAABPsmkrqk:20170210064122:s

I would price check memcard prices and not just go with theirs. Wondering if it is worth getting a bigger card as it loops?

But the one I posted comes with the magic pro. Think that is big time worth it. I'm going to hardwire it to the dome light and my car has a perfect and easy to get to spot in the light housing. Gonna be easy-peasey make me lunch, to instal.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I like my Falcon Zero F360 HD Duel Dash Camera, I've had it for a year now and it's a "set it and forget it" camera. Automatically starts when you start the car, auto-shut off, records automatically, shock detection (will auto save footage before and after an impact is detected). Plus the cost is more reasonable for some:

http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk - $149.95

*From their Amazon page:*


3.5-inch LCD screen allows a preview of what is being recorded unlike other DVRs 

Night vision for interior clips and shots; Built-in microphone / speaker function

180-degree rotating 120-degree viewing angle high-resolution wide-angle lens

Supports up to 32GB high-capacity SD cards; TV and HDMI HD output. Loop recording allows old file to be replaced automatically with new files 

1 Year Manufacturer warranty included ~ 32GB SD CARD INCLUDED

*What's in the Box?*
Falcon Zero F360HD Mirror DVR, Power Cord (10 feet), USB Cord, Dual USB Car Charger, 32GB Class 10 SD card, Cord Management Clips, Instruction Manual, Retail Box.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I finally caved in and ordered a BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR. I've been putting it off because of the price but I figure I really can't afford Not to have a cam. And I'm not one to spend money on sub-par stuff so after long research I concluded this was the one to have. As others have said, it's one of the few with *good* interior night vision. I didn't want to waste money on something less expensive if it can't perform it's primary function.

I know there's a lot of love for the Falcon but that thing simply doesn't meet my needs.
I almost went with the QVIA AR790 (very similar to the BlackVue) but the secondary camera doesn't have night vision.


----------



## Roadsterguy (Jan 28, 2017)

I really like the Blackview, but am wondering if there's a way to use a suction cup mount. Anybody know?

Thanks!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Read reviews on the BlackVue, they're really not that great. Seems when your moving picture quality suffers.

Bought this today on Amazon much better reviews. Also bought their newer smaller T3 model for interior.

Goluk T2 FHD 1080P 152° WDR Car Dash Cam with Night Vision, G-sensor for Real Time Video Sharing, Motion Detection, Traffic Accident Disputes, Parking Monitor Loop Recording https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KX35KB2/?tag=ubne0c-20

Much better reviews than the BlackVue 650


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I couldn't find any video of either Goluk showing a vehicle interior at night. There's no IR LED's so I'm sure some would need to be added to the vehicle. Not a big deal but an added expense. The BlackVue's IR looks very impressive completely stock. And as a photographer, Goluk's claim of an F2.0 lens on a tiny $99 camera seems highly doubtful. I'm sure it'll look great with some additional lights and the price is certainly better but I'd want to see some video before buying it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bean said:


> I couldn't find any video of either Goluk showing a vehicle interior at night. There's no IR LED's so I'm sure some would need to be added to the vehicle. Not a big deal but an added expense. The BlackVue's IR looks very impressive completely stock. And as a photographer, Goluk's claim of an F2.0 lens on a tiny $99 camera seems highly doubtful. I'm sure it'll look great with some additional lights and the price is certainly better but I'd want to see some video before buying it.


Download their app, there are videos from each camera. The T3 at night don't look bad at all, very clear.

Here's a night video https://iserver.goluk.cn/s/R3yqIr


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I checked out the app and the videos. Although I couldn't find any interior videos I think I'm pretty happy with my decision. The contrast ratio of most of the videos I saw looked flat and the app itself was kinda buggy. For an extra $100 the BlackVue seems superior. I'll post a short review once I've got it set up.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like the Goluk is only single channel.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Looks like the Goluk is only single channel.


Indeed, Beur said he bought two. T2 for external and T3 for the interior.

Note the T2 filters out IR so you'd definitely want to avoid using that one for capturing the interior.
I believe the same is true with the BlackVue cameras that don't have the IR LED's.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bean said:


> I checked out the app and the videos. Although I couldn't find any interior videos I think I'm pretty happy with my decision. The contrast ratio of most of the videos I saw looked flat and the app itself was kinda buggy. For an extra $100 the BlackVue seems superior. I'll post a short review once I've got it set up.


Looking forward to your review, Bean. If ya do a seperate thread, could ya post a link here so I am sure to see it?

Working on a deal with the state DMV (as a for profit thing) but am personally interested in how well or easily the BlackVue can read licence plates ahead.

If it comes up in your review. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



Beur said:


> Download their app, there are videos from each camera. The T3 at night don't look bad at all, very clear.
> 
> Here's a night video https://iserver.goluk.cn/s/R3yqIr


Thats a great price, Beur. It seems very well received.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Here a grab of an interior video from the T1 the predecessor to the T2



Bean said:


> Indeed, Beur said he bought two. T2 for external and T3 for the interior.
> 
> Note the T2 filters out IR so you'd definitely want to avoid using that one for capturing the interior.
> I believe the same is true with the BlackVue cameras that don't have the IR LED's.





Danny3xd said:


> Looking forward to your review, Bean. If ya do a seperate thread, could ya post a link here so I am sure to see it?
> 
> Working on a deal with the state DMV (as a for profit thing) but am personally interested in how well or easily the BlackVue can read licence plates ahead.
> 
> ...


Mine should be here tomorrow. Once it's set up and running I'll post some grabs from the T3 interior and T2 exterior.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> I was wondering if that might happen. Pax are so self important. In SF, taxis are required to have interior facing cameras. And yet it's only Uber and Lyft drivers that dare to service some of the most dangerous areas of the city. Go figure.


Yes, I have a very prominent dash cam in the front of my car pointing back and I've had riders tell me it bothered them. And my dashcam barely gets the passenger compartment but gets a nice view of the rear window. It is to cover me in a collision.

When it comes down to it though, what is more important? Rating or protection? Maybe without my dashcam I'd be 4.88 instead of 4.78, but if I get in a car accident at 4.78 and deactivated by the goober and forsaken by the law because I can't prove I wasn't at fault, then I'm worse off.



Bean said:


> I couldn't find any video of either Goluk showing a vehicle interior at night. There's no IR LED's so I'm sure some would need to be added to the vehicle. Not a big deal but an added expense. The BlackVue's IR looks very impressive completely stock. And as a photographer, Goluk's claim of an F2.0 lens on a tiny $99 camera seems highly doubtful. I'm sure it'll look great with some additional lights and the price is certainly better but I'd want to see some video before buying it.


My dashcam has IR LEDs but I leave them off because I worry that the IR LEDs could be unhealthy for fully dilated eyes.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Looking forward to your review, Bean. If ya do a seperate thread, could ya post a link here so I am sure to see it?


Will do! Mine's due to arrive tomorrow, although I've also got a date that night. Surely within a week's time.



Beur said:


> View attachment 99425
> 
> Here a grab of an interior video from the T1 the predecessor to the T2


That looks better than I expected. I'm interested in seeing how the T3 looks.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bean said:


> Will do! Mine's due to arrive tomorrow, although I've also got a date that night. Surely within a week's time.
> 
> That looks better than I expected. I'm interested in seeing how the T3 looks.


Once I have it installed will do some test videos and grab some stills.



Bean said:


> Will do! Mine's due to arrive tomorrow, although I've also got a date that night. Surely within a week's time.
> 
> That looks better than I expected. I'm interested in seeing how the T3 looks.


Here ya go interior T3

https://iserver.goluk.cn/s/fYFJJf


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Not bad at all! Think you could post another one with less light coming in?

My BlackVue came in on schedule. I got it out of the box but haven't had time to really mess with it yet.
I was happy to see how small the interior camera is. I don't want it to be super obvious so that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bean said:


> Not bad at all! Think you could post another one with less light coming in?
> 
> My BlackVue came in on schedule. I got it out of the box but haven't had time to really mess with it yet.
> I was happy to see how small the interior camera is. I don't want it to be super obvious so that was a pleasant surprise.


When install is complete on both the camera and the disco lights, I'll post another one.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL, Beur.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Finally got some video up of my BlackVue. This was kinda thrown together but I plan on developing this youtube channel with various rideshare related junk so feel free to subscribe if you've appreciated my point of view of things on this board.






So far, I don't think anyone has noticed that it's even there. Also note this is somewhat compressed from what the raw footage looks like.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

How do you have the power and have it mounted?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

cheerose said:


> How do you have the power and have it mounted?


It came with a cigarette jack power connector so for now I'm just using that. It works fine assuming you don't care about parking mode with the car completely off. I plan on hardwiring it through a Lukas power supply so the camera will stay on even with the car off until the car's battery is reduced to a set voltage.

As for the mounting. The front camera is somewhat hidden behind the rearview. The camera came with an adhesive mount so it sticks to the windshield without a suction cup. The interior camera I have mounted inside my dash just above the radio. It's actually inside a little compartment so it's not too noticeable in the dark.








(I'm going to clean up the wiring once I get that power hookup. I don't feel like fussing with it all more times than I have too)


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I dunno. I need at least 3 channels. I want the entire interior covered. im still struggling over a choice.

Ive been looking at thsi setup https://www.dashcam.co/collections/...each-mirror-free-shipping?variant=16303029828
its basically 2 2ch systems, which means 2 12v plugins. Ive also been looking into what they call mobile dvrs or mdvr's but it seems liek msot of the cameras they come with are too bgi and bulky and more suited to an 18 wheeler than a prius interior


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm thinking eventually I'll get a second BlackVue setup like the one I have above to give me 4 channels. 2 external and 2 interior, front and back. Kinda pricey but I think it'd be most ideal.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> I dunno. I need at least 3 channels. I want the entire interior covered. im still struggling over a choice.
> 
> Ive been looking at thsi setup https://www.dashcam.co/collections/...each-mirror-free-shipping?variant=16303029828
> its basically 2 2ch systems, which means 2 12v plugins. Ive also been looking into what they call mobile dvrs or mdvr's but it seems liek msot of the cameras they come with are too bgi and bulky and more suited to an 18 wheeler than a prius interior


Dan, an option for a 3rd cam might be using an old cell phone. Lots of free apps to do it.

Dunno, just a thought and I'm gonna try it. WTH, free and be kinda cool.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Most of the bad reviews on Amazon for the Blackvue are over sellers who sold dashcams with non proprietary sd cards. I have tried three different Blackvue models, Blacksys, and Janus Cam. All of the cams were great during the day, but at night only two were good. Blackvue DR650s IR and the Janus Cam V2. The Janus Cam is what cab drivers use in the city. It's a big Cam but the IR is really good. I liked the sleek feel the Blackvue unit has compared to the Janus. Because of the liberal return policy of Amazon, I was able to keep testing units. I initially tried non IR units and would illuminate the back seat of the car. But nearly every person would turn them off, so I had to get an IR camera. 

If you look an older Janus Cam V1 can be bought for <200. But the new V2 costs around 500. The Blackvue was purchased on EBay for 290, it was a brand new DR650S with non IR second Cam. I sold the second Cam on EBay for 60, then went to dashcambros and bought a new IR add on Cam for 79.00. So I got a brand new DR650s IR for 309. I also hardwired it to my fuse box using the accessory for parking mode. Shuts the cam off when the battery voltage gets below 12.1V.

One last item, is that the Blackvue can use up to 128 gb micro Sd card. But not all SD cards are compatible. I used a few and all eventually started giving me start up issues. The card I use with zero issues is a 64gb Lexar Professional 1000x LSDMI64GCBNL1000R. It's around 39.00 on Amazon. Important to note that you need to format the card to Fat32 using an app on your pc. Using the Blackvue app or the actual dashcam will not format the card correctly. If you don't mind paying extra, the Blackvue sd card for 64gb is around 59-79 dollars and can be formatted using the dashcam or pc app.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I noticed that most of the bad reviews on Amazon were not actually about the product and thus ignored them as well. It's an excellent camera. 

Regarding SD Cards. This camera really runs whatever card you put in there through a workout. Anytime I take the card out right after driving for a few hours I damn near burn my fingers on the thing because it gets so hot. I think that's where the "compatibility" issues come from. It's not that any card won't function in the camera. It's that they can't take the heat and eventually fail. That's not to say you can't use a 3rd party card. You just have to be sure it can handle extreme temperatures and long sustained writing. SanDisk makes card specifically for sure usage. I'm sure other brands do as well as DashCams are coming more and more popular.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks 13Uber. Very informitive.

With tools like this, I learned the hard way that you're gonna pay one way or the other. Or be unsatisfied with the results.

And I really do want the best possible. It's not like when the footage becomes needed, I am gonna be glad I got the "good enough" In court or during a he said/she said sort of deal.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

The Micro SD cards will eventually get so hot that the camera ends up constantly having errors. And if you check the videos the load time will be super slow and a lot of video will have errors. You really need to pay a bit more and get a class 10 card that they label as Professional or Industrial. Those cards can handle all the write and rewriting that the dash cam demands. So far so good with the Lexar, and the cam runs much cooler than the sd cards I tried before.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Here's a video of me rambling some more about dashcams while unboxing the BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bean, just asking here. But what do you prefer about the Lukas (sp) power supply over the black vue?

Also and if ya have the time, have a link handy?

I got lucky and have a cabin light/eye glass holder right above the rearview mirror. So can have easy access and power. Really want parking mode. Just a little more insurance. Another "why skimp?"


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

If you want to use parking mode you should spend a little more and buy the Power Magic Pro. With the Blackvue the power cable is a 12v cigarette lighter plug which powers through your 12v accessory. If you get the Power Magic Pro it has a female socket for the Blackvue then you hardwired the PMP to the car, I use an add a fuse that can be bought at OReillys. The Lukas power supply is the same function as the PMP, for 1/2 the price. All they do is regulate the voltage and will shut off the cam when the battery drops below a set point. You can set it to whatever voltage you like. For me I set it for 12.1 V



Danny3xd said:


> Bean, just asking here. But what do you prefer about the Lukas (sp) power supply over the black vue?
> 
> Also and if ya have the time, have a link handy?
> 
> I got lucky and have a cabin light/eye glass holder right above the rearview mirror. So can have easy access and power. Really want parking mode. Just a little more insurance. Another "why skimp?"


really once you see how easy it is, it's just as easy to use the included pry tool to shove the power cable and excess video cable into the headliner. Then you can use a fuse tap and go directly to your fusebox


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Bean, just asking here. But what do you prefer about the Lukas (sp) power supply over the black vue?


Primarily because it has a wider range of voltage settings than BlackVue's offering. Also, review for the BlackVue seem to suggest they often die after a few months. I don't want to have to worry about my black box failing. It's suppose to be the thing that survives all else.

Unfortunately the Lukas unit I ordered ended up being out of stock. After waiting for ages I ended up canceling the order, waiting longer for my refund to hit my account and now I have to order again from elsewhere but have other priorities at the moment. Luka's has model's A, B and C. I think it was the B model that has the same jack the BlackVue uses so you simply plug it in. I'll post a link here once I find it again.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, guys!

Great thread and company.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been using the Power Magic Pro since Sept 2016 without any troubles. It's cheap but all it does is shut off the Power when the battery gets to a certain level.

I'm throwing up a few pics of the install as well as a couple of shots of video I've gotten since using a dashcam. No accidents knock on wood, but if they ended up that way the cam would have helped my case. The other pics are stills of the IR cam during the day, it takes decent video.
1. IR cam during day
2. Lady hits gas after hydroplaning and slides in front of my car doing 70+
3.deer almost ran into my car, his head was at my door when I came to a stop.
4. IR cam mounted on door of sunglasses storage
5. Mounted main cam
6.add a fuse


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

13uberA4 said:


> I'm throwing up a few pics of the install as well as a couple of shots of video I've gotten since using a dashcam...


Daaaamn! That's a lot of close calls in a short amount of time. Good thing you got the cam where you're driving!

I just swapped my 64GB card out for this 128GB card. It's a SanDisk "Extreme", which is their cards meant to handle high temperatures, water, shocks etc. The cost was a bit more than their normal cards of the same size but I figure there's no sense in spending money on something that the camera will likely melt. I'll let you guys know if I have any problems with it.

I also have my Lukas power hookup on the way finally (yay tax return!), so I'll be posting about that soon. Followed by video of my whole setup.

Finally, I contacted BlackVue requesting a feature in an upcoming firmware:


> I have a BlackVue 650S and love it. However, there does not appear to be a way to adjust the camera Quality settings for each camera independently.
> 
> Please if at all possible add these options in an upcoming firmware. I would love to be able to keep the front camera at maximum quality with the interior camera's quality lowered. This would allow me to reduce file sizes without compromising image quality where I need it.


Their response:


> Thank you for your sugestions.
> Your request is well received and forwarded to planning team for a possible inclusion in the upcoming firmwares.
> 
> Sincerely
> BlackVue Support Team


Hopefully we'll see that added! I haven't run my new card through it's paces yet but I'm estimating I'll get about 16 hours of footage with maximum quality on the 128GB card. Perhaps that could be increased to 20 hours with the interior cam's quality dropped.

I may do some quality comparison videos later too so see if using max quality is even necessary. My thinking now is if it makes the difference in seeing a plate number or not than I want it on max but it very well may be moot. I want to get as many hours on the card as possible in the event someone accuses me of some BS days after it happened.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd be very interested in hearing how that particular sd card works since I get maybe 2 1/2 days of driving (only a couple hours a day) before it loops. Never considered the chance that someone might claim something days later.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Blackvue is about to release a new dual channel touchscreen LCD night vision dashcam. DR490L 2 channel.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Am about 2 weeks from ordering! Yay.

Think I should wait, 13Uber? Gonna research it when I get home but wondering if you think it's worth waiting for the new model?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Am about 2 weeks from ordering! Yay.
> 
> Think I should wait, 13Uber? Gonna research it when I get home but wondering if you think it's worth waiting for the new model?


These are two different cameras. One's not really a new version of the old. You should research them both and decide which you prefer.
The DR650 is more like a black box that you set and forget. No screen (you can view live on your phone), tons of features.
I haven't looked into the DR490L much myself. I see, "integrated voltage cut-off function" which is an add-on for the DR650 so that's a nice bonus right there if you care about parking mode. On the flip side it looks like GPS is an add-on for the DR490L. Assuming they use the same or similar sensors/lenses I'm going to guess the prices will be similar.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

My preference is for the older style just goes better with my car. I looked at many brands and tried them and for myself the Blackvue works for my car. I rarely ever look at my video, so the need for a display screen is small. Attached a screenshot of the new model. Another thing to note is the lack of IR on the rear facing camera. I have used dashcams with the Sony low light lens and they will probably offer a way to adjust the rear camera for low light. It won't have the same quality as the IR cam.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh damn, no IR would be a deal breaker for me. Unless you want to install an LED array or something in your car I'd stick with the DR650S


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

So I've got the Lukas device installed (video to come) and parking mode running now. To my amazement, with the voltage cutoff set to 12.2v it never shut off since I parked the car last night well over 8 hours ago! I didn't expect that. It'll be interesting to see how long I can get it to go.

Also, the new 128GB card was able to store just under 18 hours on Maximum Quality. I'm going to try Medium for a few days and see how that does and determine which setting I'm going to leave it at.

On the other hand, it actually recorded almost the entire time due to a lot of trees blowing in the wind. Oddly enough when the wind was calm but a cat climbed onto the hood, it failed to record that right away. I do have the rest of the cat's adventure but I was disappointed that it got onto the hood undetected.
I'm going to be playing with the motion and impact sensitivity settings over the next few days to see if I can dial things in how I'd like.
I don't want parking mode to chew up all my storage space unnecessarily.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the updates and TIA for the vid, Bean


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Video is up!
There are actually two versions:

Long Version also shows how I installed a panel for all my other devices to also easily connect to power (bypassing cigarette lighter ports, splitters and all that mess):





Short Version only has content related to the Lukas Device and it's setup:





BTW this is a new channel I'm starting so any insight or criticism is welcome. If the intro seemed cheesy or there's something missing by all means fire away. I know I'm not much of a speaker but I feel like I've got good info to put out there.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

Just a heads up. There are two versions of the DR650S-2CH. One is with IR and the other is without, and they are the same price on Amazon. Make sure you order the IR variety (it has "-IR" at the end of the model number).


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Harry Seaward said:


> Just a heads up. There are two versions of the DR650S-2CH. One is with IR and the other is without, and they are the same price on Amazon. Make sure you order the IR variety (it has "-IR" at the end of the model number).


Here's a direct link to the -IR one: http://amzn.to/2odmKBq

Also the Lukas power hookup: http://amzn.to/2pmGOBH


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

I just converted over from the Falcon f360 to the BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR. There is NO comparison. The video quality of the front cam is easily 2x better (license plates are clear as a bell), the night vision of the interior cam/lights is 3x-4x better and the audio is 10x better. 

The Falcon will do in a pinch, but the +$200 price tag of the BlackVue is well worth it.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

How long do you save your Dashcam files for on your computer? 

Besides saving the files on your computer in a dated folder, do you rename the files to TripID or something?

Thanks


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR is currently $417 (64gb) and $459 (128gb) on Amazon, but only #352 in the "On Dash Car Video" category 
Have you seen the April 2017 BlackVue Buyers Guide? How does BlackVue compare to the Bestsellers on Amazon?

$100 Rexing V1 2.4" LCD FHD 1080p 170 Wide Angle Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with G-Sensor, WDR, Loop Recording
$100 Z-Edge Z3 3-Inch 2K Ultra Full HD1296P 2560x1080 Car Dash Cam with 32GB Card & Parking Monitor
$59 OldShark Full HD 1080P Dash Cam 170 Degree Wide Angle 3 Inch Dashboard Camera Vehicle Recorder Support G-Sensor, Night Vision, WDR, Parking Guard, Loop Recording 32GB SD Card Included
Or

#1 Hot New Release $90 Frizione Full HD 1080P Front + VGA Rear 290 Degree Super Wide Angle Car Dash Cam with 4.0" IPS Screen, G-Sensor, Motion Detection, Parking Mode etc

#53 $130 Frizione 3.0" Car Dash Cam, Super HD 1440P 170 Wide View Angle Dashboard Camera Recorder with G-Sensor, Loop Recording, Parking Mode, ADAS

Saimly $130 2.7" Car Dash Cam, Ambarella A12 Super HD 1440P 170 Degree Wide car camera Recorder G-sensor Support up to 512GB TF Card. with *advanced driver warning system*

What features are *REALLY *important?

Dual Lens recording (Forward and Rear)
High-resolution video & High-quality audio

Widest angle lens (captures more)
Low light or IR for Night time driving
GPS (recording speed, time, and position)
Wi-Fi or Bluetooth interface for phone-App interface and control.

Cloud-storage, do not need to swap out SD-cards or risk losing older recordings
Parking Mode, auto-on when vehicle vibrate by collision
HDR function, can make the scenery more clear, vibrant and 3D
There are some (relatively) unbiased consumer buying guides, you can google:

Consumer Reports
Popular Mechanics
Digital Trends
Black Box My Car
*What did I miss? Help me decide *


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Dadwith2boys said:


> How long do you save your Dashcam files for on your computer?
> 
> Besides saving the files on your computer in a dated folder, do you rename the files to TripID or something?
> 
> Thanks


Anything I save to my computer is saved because I believe there may be a chance of the passenger accusing me of something or there was some sort of incident. Given the low cost of hard drive space these days I have no intention of deleting these files within a year's time.
I don't rename the files but I do put them in a folder that describes the event(s) that took place.



Maven said:


> BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR is currently $417 (64gb) and $459 (128gb) on Amazon, but only #352 in the "On Dash Car Video" category*...*


I believe the spirit of this thread is that, ignoring any high costs, what is the best dashcam on the market?
Not the most popular on Amazon or elsewhere. Those numbers aren't going to tell you which camera has the best video quality. They're going to tell you what the masses want and can afford.
We're not interested in what soccer moms are buying their children so that they can feel better when they take the car out.
We want the cam that's going to save our hides when we get assaulted in the middle of the night, the one that has the best chance of catching a license plate when we're hit and run. The one that's not going to fail to save after the moment of impact when there's a collision that cuts the power. etc. etc.

As for the features that matter..

Like I mentioned, something with it's own battery/capacitor so it's able to finish writing the file it's currently recording and properly shut that. The lack of that feature right there eliminates the majority of the dashcams on the market. If your cam corrupts it's file when there's a power loss/impact, then your cam is useless.

Interior Camera with nightvision/IR. Once again you can eliminate the majority of the cameras on the market because they're useless in the dark. Unless you're one of the few rideshare drivers who don't drive at night.

Full 1080p or better.
A lot of people love the Falcon but the truth is, if you're using both cameras at the same time it's not storing footage in HD. That's because it writes both video feeds into the same file which are viewed side by side. The BlackVue actually writes two separate files at the same time, one for each camera. Why pay for an 1080p camera that doesn't store it's files in 1080p?

I think those are the big three must have features. It's several hours past my bed time so maybe I forgot something but I'll close by saying you don't need to buy the 64 or 128GB BlackVue. Just get the 16GB one. The camera's are identical, they just come with different SD Cards. You can swap that out with a bigger one which will cost far less than what BlackVue is marking them up for.

16GB BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR
http://amzn.to/2odmKBq


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Bean said:


> I believe the spirit of this thread is that, ignoring any high costs, what is the best dashcam on the market? Not the most popular on Amazon or elsewhere. Those numbers aren't going to tell you which camera has the best video quality. They're going to tell you what the masses want and can afford. We're not interested in what soccer moms are buying their children so that they can feel better when they take the car out. We want the cam that's going to save our hides when we get assaulted in the middle of the night, the one that has the best chance of catching a license plate when we're hit and run. The one that's not going to fail to save after the moment of impact when there's a collision that cuts the power. etc. etc.
> 
> As for the features that matter..
> 
> ...


I agree that bestseller = most popular, is not the same as "the best". I figured that BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR must be considered "the best" for good reasons. Thanks for explaining those reasons.  However, I wonder if BlackVue has been resting on its laurels for too long. Has another company released a comparable or possibly better dashcam, possibly for a lower price? In what ways is the 16GB BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR superior to these other dashcams that also advertise Super Night Vision and HQ resolution?

$400 THINKWARE F770 2-Channel Dash Cam | Front and Rear | 1080P HD Dash Cam with Sony Exmor Sensor + Built-in WiFi + Super Night Vision - 32GB SD Card | Hardwiring Kit Included 
$410 THINKWARE F750 2-Channel Dash Cam | Front and Rear | 1080P HD Dash Cam with Sony Exmor Sensor + Built-in WiFi + Parking Surveillance- 32GB SD Card | Hardwiring Kit Included (older version of 770)

$289 BlackSys CH-100B 2 Channel 1080P FULL HD Front and Rear Pro Wide Angle Dashboard Recorder | Dash Cam With G-Sensor + Up to 128gb Memory | Car Parking Mode | Wifi App
INSTALLATION by a "professional" is recommended for the BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR. What do you think?

Video Reviews


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I mostly only Uber on the weekends, so the Falcon meets my needs just fine.


----------



## Filinator13 (Apr 7, 2017)

The Dash Cam Store has a promo code for the BlackVue model DR650S w/IR. It says it is for the 16GB version but it can be used on any of them. They're also offering free shipping in the US (don't know about other countries) and the Magic Pro as an add on for $19.99. They'll also throw in a set of free fuse taps if you buy both the dash cam and the magic pro together. This says it is an April special, so not sure they'll have it next week or not. I found this on a "secret" coupon page on their own site by doing some Googling. 

GHT2STM3 - Take $40.00(USD) OFF the purchase of the BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR (16gb version) during the month of April. Limit 1 per customer. Expires 30 April 2017.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Maven said:


> In what ways is the 16GB BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR superior to these other dashcams that also advertise Super Night Vision and HQ resolution?
> 
> $400 THINKWARE F770 2-Channel Dash Cam | Front and Rear | 1080P HD Dash Cam with Sony Exmor Sensor + Built-in WiFi + Super Night Vision - 32GB SD Card | Hardwiring Kit Included
> $410 THINKWARE F750 2-Channel Dash Cam | Front and Rear | 1080P HD Dash Cam with Sony Exmor Sensor + Built-in WiFi + Parking Surveillance- 32GB SD Card | Hardwiring Kit Included (older version of 770)
> ...


Thanks for hearing me out. I posted that while waaay past my bed time and was honestly worried I had came off offensive.

As for some other company stealing BlackVue's thunder. I honestly hope someone does soon. They need some competition. I researched long and hard just as you have been looking for something that met my needs without costing so much. But honestly, at the time anyway, I couldn't find anything. I almost bought a Qvia which is similar in specs. But much like the three cams you posted it lacked one main thing,
_none of those cameras have IR lights on them_.

Not only that, even if you installed IR lighting in your car, almost all dash cams designed to shoot the exterior of your car actually have a filter in front of the sensor preventing IR light from passing through.
And I don't care how many buzz words they use to promote whatever sensor their camera is using, it's not going to see light that isn't there. To record the interior of your car at night you need either visible light or IR light with a camera that can see IR light.

I haven't payed much attention to the market since I bought my dashcam but I think the only cameras out there that do that (and somebody chime in if I'm wrong) is the BlackVue, the Falcon and I believe Transend has one as well.
And again, you still have the other necessary (to me at least) features I outlined earlier.

To me the decision was a no brainer. I gladly paid 300-something bucks for a device that could save me tens of thousands. When you think of it that way, the difference in a hundred dollars seems trivial.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Questions for anyone using the BlackVue model DR650S 2CH-IR

Professional Install or Do-it-yourself?
Extended Warranty?
More problematic in Hot weather?
If you had a problem then how difficult to resolve?
If you tried to return/replace then how difficult and how long after purchase?
The "IR" is essential for night-use. There are several non-IR models.


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Maven said:


> Questions for anyone using the BlackVue model DR650S 2CH-IR
> 
> Professional Install or Do-it-yourself?
> Extended Warranty?
> ...


I DIY'd mine. It's super easy

No extended warranty, I've purchased them before without ever using them.

These cams like all dash cams are sensitive to the heat. I believe that the type of internal battery the Blackvue has coupled with the correct SD card will keep the cam safe. Using a cheap/wrong SD card, will make the unit overheat, as well as give you errors...constant rebooting etc.... a good card will boot up, and shut down when you turn it off. The recordings will be good. Use a cheap sd card and most files will be corrupt.

I only had one problem where I contacted Blackvue direct. Quick response for a easy fix. Had to manually register for the cloud, because I mounted the cam without scanning the info, and didn't want to take it down.

I would buy a DR650 GW or S on Amazon, then buy the IR camera from dashcam bros. Sell the non IR cam. I did it because I wanted the return time frame. Amazon has such a liberal return policy. I literally tried 4-5 cameras that I returned up to a month and a half later.


----------

